# Barbados: The Crane



## wptamo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hiya,

I wanted to take wifey here in May 2014 for her birthday....
I use RCI points most often, but have not been able to see anything more that a few days in a row...
I'm thinking an ongoing search from RCI points? I suppose I could sting a few of my weeks together?? But if not done much with my weeks account these days... (I use points to go to home resorts mostly)

Has anyone had any success exchanging into this resort?
Also, those suites with the plunge pool or private pools off the patio on the ground floor look most desirable... think it is possible to trade into one of those???

Any info or advice on this resort would be helpful!!!


thanks in advance!!!

Paul


----------



## GregT (Oct 27, 2012)

Paul,

I believe this is a very very tough trade. I've never see it online and other TUGgers get excited when they match a trade.  I've a search going now for it anytime in 2013 with no match. 

I'd have a backup plan, and wouldn't count on Crane. 

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 27, 2012)

*I've gotten two exchanges with RCI Points into The Crane*

The first exchange was two years ago and we had to cancel.  It was for a week in April 1BR.  We got another exchange into the resort for this coming April.  We were fortunate to combine it with another week in Miami that is a hard trade.  This will be for our 30th anniversary.  There have been previous threads about exchanging into The Crane.  Do a search.  Both times I found these exchanges online.  However, when I was looking, I was watching RCI nightly.  I felt fortunate to get these exchanges.  This would be an exchange that would require diligence in searching and flexibility with your travel dates, and a good amount of time prior to needing your dates.


----------



## jkrich (Oct 27, 2012)

I believe your chances of finding a May 2014 week in RCI points are good if you are on line 10 months ahead(my initial thought for 2013 was no way, but 2014 should be ok).  The Crane usually posts their points inventory at 10 months out and by the next day it's pretty picked over.

I used to follow this on a weekly basis and they are pretty regular in their points deposits.  Follow the on line postings daily for a while and you will get a good idea of their posting schedule.

There are two timeshares at the Crane.  I believe the plunge pools are only in the  Crane Residential Resort and not at the Crane Beach Resort.  I'm sure someone who has stayed there will come along and clarify that.  


Jerry


----------



## zzBBzz (Oct 27, 2012)

I own at The Crane and at a Gold Crown RCI Points resort.  

Since 2005, I have been successful 3 times with RCI Points... it is very, very rare... and the first 2 times were back in 2006 and 2007 when it was easier.

People buy at The Crane to guarantee their time.  The Crane has an effective internal swap program so very few owners use RCI.  My Crane is NOT in RCI.  If an owner's units are in RCI, they can exit by sending an email to The Crane.

Of the approx 10,000 unit-weeks at The Crane, my guess is maybe 100 are "in RCI". The RCI number goes down every year.  If 5% of the 100 turn them in - that means there are maybe 5 units available thru RCI for the ENTIRE year... maybe not that many. 

I have hundreds of thousands of RCI points and I am continuously searching to spend them on The Crane.  To get the additional time/space I want at The Crane, I end up renting from an owner for cash when RCI fails me again.  

A serious word of caution - if you are the romantic type of person who would fall in love with one of the most beautiful places in the world, DON'T go to The Crane and wiggle your toes in the silky pink sand because you will be compelled to BUY and to go back year... after year... after year.  The Crane is addictive for the people who "get it".

My first trip to The Crane was on RCI Points and that is what happened to me.   I bought before I left and this is a resort where you have to go FIND a sales person and ASK them for info.  

I have already been to The Crane twice for 4 weeks since Christmas 2011 and I am booked in for another 3 weeks and looking for more.  Please heed my warnings.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 27, 2012)

Start looking a week before the 10 month mark in RCI Points - I booked a 10 day stay this past June - hope to return in June 2014.
A really special place.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 27, 2012)

*Too late for me to heed your warning*



zzBBzz said:


> A serious word of caution - if you are the romantic type of person who would fall in love with one of the most beautiful places in the world, DON'T go to The Crane and wiggle your toes in the silky pink sand because you will be compelled to BUY and to go back year... after year... after year.  The Crane is addictive for the people who "get it".
> 
> My first trip to The Crane was on RCI Points and that is what happened to me.   I bought before I left and this is a resort where you have to go FIND a sales person and ASK them for info.
> 
> I have already been to The Crane twice for 4 weeks since Christmas 2011 and I am booked in for another 3 weeks and looking for more.  Please heed my warnings.



But I appreciate it.  I'll try to remain strong when I go.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 27, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> But I appreciate it.  I'll try to remain strong when I go.


It is going to be hard to do, REALLY hard!


----------



## wptamo (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses. Wow, looks like I have some work to do and need a bit of luck! Yes I will also have a back up plan... Aruba, St Martin come to mind.
But as always, searching and planning is always fun!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## wptamo (Jul 20, 2013)

Hiya,
Just to follow up.... Success!
I had an ongoing search with rci for the crane, but was doing manual searches as well at the 10 month out window, then one night last Tuesday/ Wed am @ 12:05 am I spotted the exact week I wanted. There was a 2,1, studio and hotel available. So I snatched up the one bedroom. It spans the May 24 2014 weekend so will cost only 4 days vacation.. Woohoo!
Excited!
I'm wondering/ hoping I can upgrade to a unit with plunge pool
Re buying another T S at crane..... Yikes... No wifey would drown me if I did... Lol

Love the Islands mon!

Laters!

Ps I have had good luck / use with RCI points, got the Flamingo exchange too! Friends think I'm bonkers planing so far out, but it works!


----------



## siesta (Jul 21, 2013)

Was there just last month, rci trade. Beautiful place, we were in the historic building in a studio, with an ocean front view, could not be better.


----------



## Larry (Jul 21, 2013)

We will be going in February for our second exchange into the Crane. One of our best exchanges ever. Glad you got your exchange for May. You will love it!!!


----------



## Harmina (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: planning*

Larry, you're not crazy.....I think you are very smart being able to plan that far out. I often plan 12-18 months out for the hard to get to places. 
Congrats! & Enjoy! It is a beautiful resort with stunning views! Love that side of the island.


----------



## wptamo (May 27, 2014)

Hiya... Just got back from the Crane on Sat.. Had an awesome time!!
Wife loved it, can't wait to go back!
We paid an upgrade fee (I contacted the resort directly) and got the deluxe one bedroom penthouse with plunge pool & BBQ at the park section. The plunge pool had full sun so it was warm. The resort is very lush and tropical just beautiful!
I actually BBQ'd one night which was nice!

We did a Catamaran snorkel tour which was great and stopped by the BoatYard on Carlisle bay for the afternoon - it was great! A short walk from shops on Broadstreet.  

The beach is so nice! but a bit rough 2 of the 3 days we ventured out.

All in all excellent vacation!

thanks for all the tips from TUG!!!


laters

Paul


----------



## Weimaraner (May 27, 2014)

Sounds like a great upgrade. I love it when people follow up with an update. Were there many kids at the resort? And you mention the beach was rough a couple days. Were there some calm wave days? Sandy bottom at beach? This is on my wish list but I travel with my 7-year-old so wasn't sure if this might be one to save for the "later" list. I've heard Barbados is a great destination.


----------



## wptamo (May 27, 2014)

Hiya,
it was fairly quiet, a few kids but not lots. My guess is the reason I got the trade is it's a slower season ? But we loved the fact that it wasn't busy!
On the calmer day we were able to find a spot before the waves broke and crashed to be able to float around... however still a large wave would come by ever so often and you'd have to jump or get dunked! it was fun.. not sure for a 7 year old I'd have a hand or be close by... there is a section in the pools for kiddies... and the majority of pools are 4ft deep, there are 3 interconnected with levels, very nice!
The bottom is sandy and very nice! On the wavier days some seaweed would get washed up and often brush by your leg for that ewwww feeling... LOL
But a kid could play on the shore as the waves washed up...
On the rougher day I got kicked around by the waves and lost my SC hat  
But still I will go back!

laters

Paul


----------



## Weimaraner (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for info! Sounds like our kind of place. It looks beautiful!


----------



## siesta (May 27, 2014)

Since this thread from last year has resurfaced, I see my post #11 and would like to clarify that it was an RCI weeks exchange, not a rci points exchange.

I put it an ongoing request with wyndham points for June about 9-10 months in advance if I recall correctly and received it a few months later. Got fathers day week which worked out perfectly.


----------

